# HOT CROSS BUNS



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi.  I am trying to find a simple recipe for hot cross buns that has been tried and tested - easter coming up and hot cross buns are something not found in France! 

Thanks.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Go to St Delia's website!

www.deliaonline.com


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

One of my favorites:

http://www.joyofbaking.com/breakfast/HotCrossBuns.html


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

nice site that...and delighted to have found out about the bake o glide products!  Lining tins is my worst nightmare.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

hot cross buns.jpg




__
kimmit


__
Mar 10, 2013








Very happy with my first attempt at hot-cross-buns. They were not heavy or dense and tasted really good! Thanks all for your suggestions. I used a mainly the Joy of Baking recipe, but used Delia's idea for the crossing paste, and the sugar glaze.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yummie looking!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

They look good.

i make my crosses a bit thicker than that as this is more traditional in Scotland.

you can't beat Delia!


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Yup Ishbel, I need to tweek them a bit, but was happy with the first attempt!


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

kimmit said:


> hot cross buns.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just lovely


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

Phew. Hotness baby.


----------

